# AREQUIPA...una forma diferente de apreciarla



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué bonitas fotos! Realmente es un enfoque distinto de la Ciudad Blanca!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Super! Bien variadas las fotos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

la parte de la ciudad se ve bien pero esta foto me pareciò perfecta


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

se ven bacanes para variar !


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> la parte de la ciudad se ve bien pero esta foto me pareciò perfecta


que foto tan chevere,ideal para hacer un picnic
Excelente Arequipa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ese es el Parque Forestal del rio Chili...es hermosa la zona...la ciudad en si es bastante verde.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Preciosas las fotos, de una ciudad hermosa.


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

me hizo recordar las inmediaciones del molino de sabandia


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Excelente!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

buen thread! me gustaron las nuevas fotos de la ciudad


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

wow paisano estan mostras las fotos, en Enero nos vemos para ver si organizamos un viajecito a la ciudad blanca y al fin puedas comer en un buen restaurante arequipeño... un Rocoto!!!!!!! jajajaja


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

buen aporte jblock... ta bacanes las fotos arequipeñas


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

bacan


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

ohhhh , bueneisismas , muchas gracias Jblock.....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, Arequipa luce bien, creo que si no pudiera vivir en Lima, escogería Arequipa, se ve muy agradable.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

q buenas fotos ah, me encanto las nuevas d Arequipa y la del Cienciano en el UNSA xD


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Me encanto la cuarta foto de ese barcito tán paja, con los turistas, se ve muy bacan, me entaría tener un negocio







asi. :cheers:


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

EXCELENTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

